
Walgreens Threatens to End Theranos Agreement - selimthegrim
http://www.wsj.com/articles/walgreens-threatens-to-end-theranos-agreement-1455156503
======
such_a_casual
If Theranos is doomed in the end, does this paint Walgreens in a poor light
for not properly vetting them in the first place? Or can no one really blame
Walgreens for their actions up to now? I know their CFO was replaced in 2014
(he seems to be an easy scapegoat for this).

